# Meditate on the word: Post a scripture



## sidney (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

Come in, post a scripture, come back in and post again!  Lets meditate on the word and Gods wonderful words revealed through scripture!  Lets be like David, he loved Gods law and meditated on it night and day.  

Psalm 1: 
Blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the ungodly
Or stand in the way of sinners or sit in the seat of mockers.
 But his delight is in the law of the Lord,
And on his law he meditates day and night.
He is like a tree planted by streams of water,
Which yields its fruit in season
and whose leaf does not whither.
Whatever he does prospers.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 1, 2012)

Psalm 33:20-22

 Our soul waits for the Lord;
He _is_ our help and our shield.
 For our heart shall rejoice in Him,
Because we have trusted in His holy name.
 Let Your mercy, O Lord, be upon us,
Just as we hope in You.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2012)

Great thread!
I've been meditating on this Scripture this week, particularly v. 11: 


*PSALMS 147* (NKJV)
Praise the Lord!
For it is good to sing praises to our God;
For it is pleasant, and praise is beautiful.
2 The Lord builds up Jerusalem;
He gathers together the outcasts of Israel.
3 He heals the brokenhearted
And binds up their wounds.
4 He counts the number of the stars;
He calls them all by name.
5 Great is our Lord, and mighty in power;
His understanding is infinite.
6 The Lord lifts up the humble;
He casts the wicked down to the ground.
7 Sing to the Lord with thanksgiving;
Sing praises on the harp to our God,
8 Who covers the heavens with clouds,
Who prepares rain for the earth,
Who makes grass to grow on the mountains.
9 He gives to the beast its food,
And to the young ravens that cry.
10 He does not delight in the strength of the horse;
He takes no pleasure in the legs of a man.
11 *The Lord takes pleasure in those who fear Him,
In those who hope in His mercy.*
12 Praise the Lord, O Jerusalem!
Praise your God, O Zion!
13 For He has strengthened the bars of your gates;
He has blessed your children within you.
14 He makes peace in your borders,
And fills you with the finest wheat.
15 He sends out His command to the earth;
His word runs very swiftly.
16 He gives snow like wool;
He scatters the frost like ashes;
17 He casts out His hail like morsels;
Who can stand before His cold?
18 He sends out His word and melts them;
He causes His wind to blow, and the waters flow.
19 He declares His word to Jacob,
His statutes and His judgments to Israel.
20 He has not dealt thus with any nation;
And as for His judgments, they have not known them.
Praise the Lord!


----------



## sidney (Jun 1, 2012)

This entire Psalm is just beautiful and declares his splendor and glory.  Yes Lord, we hope in your mercy!  We know you long to show us mercy and to be gracious to us!



Laela said:


> Great thread!
> I've been meditating on this Scripture this week, particularly v. 11:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sidney (Jun 1, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> Psalm 33:20-22
> 
> Our soul waits for the Lord;
> He _is_ our help and our shield.
> ...



Yyyyyyyyyeeeeesssssss!


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 1, 2012)

Hosea 6:6
"For I desire mercy, not sacrifice, and acknowledgment of God rather than burnt offerings."

Jesus quoted this scripture TWICE in the New Testament

Matthew 9:13
"But go and learn what this means: 'I desire mercy, not sacrifice.' For I have not come to call the righteous, but sinners."

Matthew 12:7
"If you had known what these words mean, 'I desire mercy, not sacrifice,' you would not have condemned the innocent."


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 1, 2012)

Isaiah 41:10

 Fear not, for I am with you;
Be not dismayed, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you,
Yes, I will help you,
I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.’


----------



## sidney (Jun 1, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Hosea 6:6
> "For I desire mercy, not sacrifice, and acknowledgment of God rather than burnt offerings."
> 
> Jesus quoted this scripture TWICE in the New Testament
> ...



I have seen this scripture everday this week:  I have not come to call the righteous, but sinners!  Thank God I qualify...for all have come short of the glory!  It doesnt mean you luve any kind of lifestyle but its a heart condition.  You recognize that your righteousness is no good in itself; we are justified by Christ.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

Isaiah 32:17-20 ...


_The work of righteousness will be peace,
And the effect of righteousness, quietness 
    and assurance forever.

*My people will dwell in a peaceful habitation,
In secure dwellings, and in quiet resting places,*

Though hail comes down on the forest,
And the city is brought low in humiliation.

Blessed are you who sow beside all waters..._ 

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

In my life as a Christian, I just refused to 'bend' to the 'world'.  I experienced so much persecution, yet I refused to compromise.   During a particular 'season' in my life, it was rough waters, unceasingly rough, yet I continued to stand.     God gave me the scripture highlighted in blue above, and it came to pass.    

I'm telling you, it literally came to pass, verbatim.   I have more scriptures as well... you know I do...     The one above is the one that came from my heart to share.   

I'm loving this thread, 'Miss sidney'.


----------



## sidney (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely scripture about peace, very lovely.  Thank you.

*v*


Shimmie said:


> Isaiah 32:17-20 ...
> 
> 
> _The work of righteousness will be peace,
> ...


----------



## sidney (Jun 1, 2012)

I love how God is pouring out His spirit on this, board, we thank you Lord, three women quoting scriptures on Mercy...we know we are in your right hand...and there will be peace...you women better Micah Six Eight!! Act justly.  Love Mercy.  Walk Humbly.  *insert praise* Thank you Lord!Dont miss this!! We shall tarry until this board is filled.  we thankyou Lord for each one!


----------



## HWAY (Jun 3, 2012)

Psalm 34:4-22

I sought the Lord, and He heard me, And delivered me from all my fears.
They looked to Him and were radiant, And their faces were not ashamed.
This poor man cried out, and the Lord heard him, And saved him out of all his troubles. The angel[a] of the Lord encamps all around those who fear Him, And delivers them.
Oh, taste and see that the Lord is good; Blessed is the man who trusts in Him!
Oh, fear the Lord, you His saints! There is no want to those who fear Him.
The young lions lack and suffer hunger; But those who seek the Lord shall not lack any good thing.
Come, you children, listen to me; I will teach you the fear of the Lord.
Who is the man who desires life, And loves many days, that he may see good?
Keep your tongue from evil, And your lips from speaking deceit.
Depart from evil and do good;Seek peace and pursue it.
The eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, And His ears are open to their cry.
The face of the Lord is against those who do evil, To cut off the remembrance of them from the earth.
The righteous cry out, and the Lord hears, And delivers them out of all their troubles.
The Lord is near to those who have a broken heart, And saves such as have a contrite spirit.
Many are the afflictions of the righteous,But the Lord delivers him out of them all.
He guards all his bones;Not one of them is broken.
Evil shall slay the wicked, And those who hate the righteous shall be condemned.
The Lord redeems the soul of His servants, And none of those who trust in Him shall be condemned.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 3, 2012)

Luke 1:37
King James Version (KJV)
37 F*or with God nothing shall be impossible.*

Romans 8:28
King James Version (KJV)
28* And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.*


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 6, 2012)

2 Corinthians 4:8
New King James Version (NKJV)

8 We are hard-pressed on every side, yet not crushed; we are perplexed, but not in despair;


----------



## sidney (Jun 6, 2012)

Psalm 24:9

Lift up your heads, O ye gates; even lift them up, ye everlasting doors; and the King of glory shall come in!


----------



## Sheriberi (Jun 6, 2012)

I love this Psalm. I like to meditate on it while running (or hiking). Also Job 40-41 and Genesis 1.

*Psalm 104*

*1*Praise the Lord, O my soul.
*O Lord my God, you are very great;*
*you are clothed with splendor and majesty. *
*2**He wraps himself in light as with a garment;*
*he stretches out the heavens like a tent *
*3**and lays the beams of his upper chambers on their waters.*
*He makes the clouds his chariot*
*and rides on the wings of the wind. *
*4*He makes winds his messengers,a
flames of fire his servants. 
*5**He set the earth on its foundations;*
*it can never be moved. *
*6*You covered it with the deep as with a garment;
the waters stood above the mountains. 
*7*But at your rebuke the waters fled,
at the sound of your thunder they took to flight; 
*8*they flowed over the mountains,
they went down into the valleys,
to the place you assigned for them. 
*9*You set a boundary they cannot cross;
never again will they cover the earth. 
*10*He makes springs pour water into the ravines;
it flows between the mountains. 
*11*They give water to all the beasts of the field;
the wild donkeys quench their thirst. 
*12*The birds of the air nest by the waters;
they sing among the branches. 
*13*He waters the mountains from his upper chambers;
the earth is satisfied by the fruit of his work. 
*14*He makes grass grow for the cattle,
and plants for man to cultivate—
bringing forth food from the earth: 
*15*wine that gladdens the heart of man,
oil to make his face shine,
and bread that sustains his heart. 
*16*The trees of the Lord are well watered,
the cedars of Lebanon that he planted. 
*17*There the birds make their nests;
the stork has its home in the pine trees. 
*18*The high mountains belong to the wild goats;
the crags are a refuge for the coneys.b 
*19*The moon marks off the seasons,
and the sun knows when to go down. 
*20*You bring darkness, it becomes night,
and all the beasts of the forest prowl. 
*21*The lions roar for their prey
and seek their food from God. 
*22*The sun rises, and they steal away;
they return and lie down in their dens. 
*23*Then man goes out to his work,
to his labor until evening. 
*24**How many are your works, O Lord!*
*In wisdom you made them all;*
the earth is full of your creatures. 
*25*There is the sea, vast and spacious,
teeming with creatures beyond number—
living things both large and small. 
*26*There the ships go to and fro,
and the leviathan, which you formed to frolic there. 
*27*These all look to you
to give them their food at the proper time. 
*28*When you give it to them,
they gather it up;
when you open your hand,
they are satisfied with good things. 
*29*When you hide your face,
they are terrified;
when you take away their breath,
they die and return to the dust. 
*30*When you send your Spirit,
they are created,
and you renew the face of the earth. 
*31*May the glory of the Lord endure forever;
may the Lord rejoice in his works— 
*32*he who looks at the earth, and it trembles,
who touches the mountains, and they smoke. 
*33*I will sing to the Lord all my life;
I will sing praise to my God as long as I live. 
*34*May my meditation be pleasing to him,
as I rejoice in the Lord. 
*35*But may sinners vanish from the earth
and the wicked be no more.
Praise the Lord, O my soul.
Praise the Lord.c


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Romans 8:26
New King James Version (NKJV)

26 Likewise the Spirit also helps in our weaknesses. For we do not know what we should pray for as we ought, but the Spirit Himself makes intercession for us[a] with groanings which cannot be uttered.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 7, 2012)

Porverbs 4:
20 My son, give attention to my words; 
      Incline your ear to my sayings. 
       21 Do not let them depart from your eyes; 
      Keep them in the midst of your heart; 
       22* For they are life to those who find them, 
      And health to all their flesh*.


----------



## DreamLife (Jun 8, 2012)

Therewith bless we God, even the Father; and therewith curse we men, which are made after the similitude of God. Out of the same mouth proceedeth blessing and cursing. My brethren, these things ought not so to be. (James 3:9, 10 KJV) 

My verse of the day online. I needed it today.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 8, 2012)

Psalms 107
8  Oh that men would praise the LORD for his goodness,
         and for his wonderful works to the children of men!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 8, 2012)

...................................


----------



## sidney (Jun 10, 2012)

I dreamed this scripture: 1 Corinthians 10:31, and I heard God say "do not seek your own."  May we live for your glory!  Taking a walk along the river later today for his glory!  Whatever we do, its for him and his good pleasure!    Whether its praise Hebrews 13:15 or thanksgiving, Psalms 116:17, we sacrifice to him.  Going to the gym, or to work, psalms says he delights in our way.  He delights in all that we do even the things that are not seemingly "spiritual."  We love you Father!


----------



## Laela (Jun 10, 2012)

Today....

*Psalms 95*
_For his our God; and we are the people of his pasture, and the sheep on his hand. To day if ye will hear his voice,
Harden not your heart, as in the provocation, and as in the day of temptation in the wilderness._


----------



## delitefulmane (Jun 10, 2012)

These are two of my favorites: 

*Psalm 100* KJV

100 Make a joyful noise unto the Lord, all ye lands.

2 Serve the Lord with gladness: come before his presence with singing.

3 Know ye that the Lord he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.

4 Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.

5 For the Lord is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.


*Luke 6:38*
New King James Version (NKJV)
38 Give, and it will be given to you: good measure, pressed down, shaken together, and running over will be put into your bosom. For with the same measure that you use, it will be measured back to you.”


----------



## ultrasuede (Jun 11, 2012)

Psalm 112

1 Praise the Lord.

Blessed are those who fear the Lord,
    who find great delight in his commands.

2 Their children will be mighty in the land;
    the generation of the upright will be blessed.
3 Wealth and riches are in their houses,
    and their righteousness endures forever.
4 Even in darkness light dawns for the upright,
    for those who are gracious and compassionate and righteous.
5 Good will come to those who are generous and lend freely,
    who conduct their affairs with justice.

6 Surely the righteous will never be shaken;
    they will be remembered forever.
7 They will have no fear of bad news;
    their hearts are steadfast, trusting in the Lord.
8 Their hearts are secure, they will have no fear;
    in the end they will look in triumph on their foes.
9 They have freely scattered their gifts to the poor,
    their righteousness endures forever;
    their horn will be lifted high in honor.

10 The wicked will see and be vexed,
    they will gnash their teeth and waste away;
    the longings of the wicked will come to nothing.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 11, 2012)

Psalm 84:11

11 For the LORD God is a sun and shield: the LORD will give grace and glory: no good thing will he withhold from them that walk uprightly.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 11, 2012)

“Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth!” Psalm 46:10 NKJV 


I really need to meditate on this verse.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 11, 2012)

Psalm 23
 1The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want. 

 2He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. 

 3He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. 

 4Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. 

 5Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over. 

 6Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

Phillipians 4:6-8 

Be anxious for NOTHING! 
But by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving, make your requests known unto God.  and the peace of God that passes all understanding shall cover your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus!


----------



## sidney (Jun 16, 2012)

And the Lord blessed the latter part of Job's life more than the former Job 42:12. 

 Lord I am excited about this journey with you...As I Love you and those around me...I know the abundance you destined for me will come...although it is not my focus.  I will not waste another minute on the old things, old habits, or wordly wisdom.  I will seek your spiritual wisdom.  Out with the old, behold...you will do something knew.  I am so excited about the ways you will use me and I doubt not, for without faith it is impossible to please you!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 18, 2012)

1 kings 19:
11A... And, behold, the LORD passed by, and a great and strong wind rent the mountains, and brake in pieces the rocks before the LORD; but the LORD was not in the wind: and after the wind an earthquake; but the LORD was not in the earthquake: 

 12And after the earthquake a fire; but the LORD was not in the fire: and after the fire a still small voice.


me: sometimes He comes in noise and other times he comes in a whisper ...love it!


----------



## gn1g (Jun 19, 2012)

SoS 1:2 Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth,....


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jun 20, 2012)

1 Corinthians 10:13
New American Standard Bible (NASB)
13*No temptation has overtaken you but such as is common to man; and God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will provide the way of escape also, so that you will be able to endure it.


Be Blessed& a Blessing


----------

